# Best Unlimited Broadband Plan under 1k?



## Tobuscus (Jul 12, 2012)

Hey,everybody


I'm using the BSNL 900 UDL plan (4mbps until 8 gb,256 kbps after that). And it's awesome for the first few days of the month...i.e youtube in 720p with no buffering and 400 kb/s stable download speeds  
But after i use up my 8 gb,it's a different story....that is,youtube in 240p and 40 kb/s download speed

I've heard a lot of people say the 750 plan is much better than this one...Could anybody tell me it's avg download speed? How good is it for gaming?


So basically, I need a plan which is fast,unlimited & good for gaming under 1k

or the closest thing you know...

May the force be with you.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 12, 2012)

check this thread.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/broadband-dth/130371-1-mbps-unlimited-broadband-india.html


----------



## Tobuscus (Jul 12, 2012)

Rockstar11 said:


> check this thread.
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/broadband-dth/130371-1-mbps-unlimited-broadband-india.html




Thanks.But that's not really what i'm looking for.All those service providers don't operate in kerala,we only have Airtel & BSNL. 

I'm just looking for advice on what bsnl plan to choose?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 12, 2012)

Tobuscus said:


> Thanks.But that's not really what i'm looking for.All those service providers don't operate in kerala,we only have Airtel & BSNL.
> 
> I'm just looking for advice on what bsnl plan to choose?



okkk  so go for BSNL 750 UL plan. 

download speed is 60 KBps


----------



## funskar (Jul 13, 2012)

Better to gor for bsnl 850 bb ul plan
2mbps upto 8gb afterwards 512kbps and that too wid 180call free


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 13, 2012)

Airtel 999 plan. Speed - 1 mbps till 75 GB. I guess that enough. This plan is not available openly though, ask your "agent" about it.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks to a port side bug at our telephone exchange, I get unlimited 1mbps for 750UL plan. Even after the 6GB limit is crossed, I still get 1mbps


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 13, 2012)

But 900 ULD gives 4Mbps upto 8GB and after that 512 Kbps Unlimited. How do you ger 256 Kbps? 

Yup, many are getting 1Mbps Unlimited on 750 ULD. Anyone else who is getting such speed?


----------



## Tobuscus (Jul 13, 2012)

Rockstar11 said:


> okkk  so go for BSNL 750 UL plan.
> 
> download speed is 60 KBps





saswat23 said:


> But 900 ULD gives 4Mbps upto 8GB and after that 512 Kbps Unlimited. How do you ger 256 Kbps?



I do get 60 kbps sometimes,if i'm using steam ( I didn't know BSNL upgraded their plans)...But that's still not fast enough for 360p video.....

I'm not so sure about that fup bug on the 750 plan tho. With my luck,bsnl will probably fix the bug the same day i switch to it.

Anyway,thanks guys

Hope we'll be able to stream 360p video by the time 8k video youtube is available in other countries....


----------



## y2j826 (Jul 13, 2012)

Sometimes FUP don't work for BSNL and even after limitation speed is 1 Mbps for me too...


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 13, 2012)

when you switch modem off or restart it, FUP gets applied.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jul 13, 2012)

Sam said:


> when you switch modem off or restart it, FUP gets applied.



Happened multiple times, no FUP applied


----------



## hsr (Jul 13, 2012)

hey, I am from Kochi too, and I say use BSNL's Home Combo 900ULD, best one out there. Period.

If you are in a situation you can't apply for a phone, use Asianet's Rapid 899, it gives 900kbps to 25gb and 512kbps beyond. If you have digital cable as well, it converts to 1mbps toll 30gb and 700kbps beyond.

I have both Asianet and BSNL connections, the better pings are on Asianet's side. Plus their customer service is much better than BSNL's crapfest.

There is also the BBG Combo ULD 1350 from BSNL, 4mbps upto 20gb, 512kbps beyond.

Asianet Plans
BSNL plans #1
BSNL plans#2



Tobuscus said:


> With my luck,bsnl will probably fix the bug the same day i switch to it.



they have fixed it buddy, they have...


----------



## kARTechnology (Jul 15, 2012)

hsr said:


> hey, I am from Kochi too, and I say use BSNL's Home Combo 900ULD, best one out there. Period.
> 
> If you are in a situation you can't apply for a phone, use Asianet's Rapid 899, it gives 900kbps to 25gb and 512kbps beyond. If you have digital cable as well, it converts to 1mbps toll 30gb and 700kbps beyond.
> 
> ...



*www.speedtest.net/result/2065129519.png
im using BBG Combo ULD 1350 from BSNL, 4mbps upto 20gb, 512kbps beyond.
its gooood


----------

